# WindowBuilder installieren



## Pyrius (27. Nov 2012)

Hallo Profis,

hab auf Eclipse Helios auf Juno umgestellt. Wollte jetzt noch den WindowBuilder installieren. Allerdings ohne erfolg. Hab nun schon diverse Links unter "install new software" eingeben und windowbuilder gedownloadet und installiert. 

Wenn ich eine javaclass mit rechtsklick "open with windowBuilder" öffnen will und dann den code ausführe kommt folgende ansicht:








Was hab ich falsch gemacht? Einstellungen vergessen? Oder falscher WindowBuilder?

Vielleicht kann mir auch jemand mal den richtigen Link für zum installieren des WindowBuilder geben?

Gruß Florian


----------



## maki (27. Nov 2012)

Du hast dein Projekt falsch ausgecheckt. trunk, tags und branches ist zuviel, alles was unter trunk ist reicht.


----------



## Pyrius (27. Nov 2012)

OK, danke erstmal für die Antwort 

Allerdings hab ich nur Bahnhof verstanden. Bitte nochmal Klartext für einen Studenten im 3. Semester^^

Was soll ich jetzt machen?


----------



## maki (27. Nov 2012)

Du sollst dein Projekt richtig  aus SVN auschecken, eben alles was unter trunk liegt.

*verschoben*


----------

